#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-10-10
<BugeyeD> holstein: regarding #NX ... i ported freenx/nxserver to freebsd a few years back, and am the current port owner/manager. i'm way behind on updates though.
<holstein> BugeyeD: wow
<holstein> thats great
<holstein> i want to get into BSD a bit
<holstein> im installing freeNAS somewhere where i could just do linux/SSH
<holstein> not that thats bsd-like
<holstein> i need to give pc-bsd another shot
<BugeyeD> holstein: i do openbsd for firewalls / small appliances, freebsd for bigger things that may need jails and such (and zfs!), and linux for (most) desktops.
<BugeyeD> pc-bsd is nice, and the guy behind it is a great guy, but it's really just freebsd with a secondary add-on pkg management system.
 * BugeyeD headed out now to attend ncsa meeting in the triangle
<BugeyeD> i'm so tired of driving ...
<Nivex> I'm pretty happy with the Oneiric testing I've done. NetworkManager defaults to IPv6 addressing Automatic, and picks up DNS information from DHCPv6 out of the box.
<Nivex> It still has Require IPv4 enabled by default, but I can understand that at the moment. Single checkbox for use on a pure v6 network is nice.
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-10-13
<jeffrash> anyone installing 11.10 today?
<BugeyeD> jeffrash: i plan to, but we'll see how my time works out.
<jeffrash> BugeyeD, cool.  I'm creating a LiveUSB from the ISO now
<jeffrash> BugeyeD, going to do a clean install on my D420 laptop
 * holstein is waiting on 12.04 :)
<akgraner> jeffrash, I did :-) kinda liking it
<holstein> im *so* frustrated about ubuntustudio
<holstein> i got busy with personal things, so i was no help
<holstein> our site has been broken for 2+years
<holstein> the new release is just awful
<holstein> whatever...
<holstein> we'll get it :)
<akgraner> it will get there :-)
<jeffrash> I've been running 11.10 on my desktop and laptop for months now.  Started with beta 1.
<jeffrash> I hatted Unity at first, but now that I know how to us it.  I like it
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-10-14
<jeffrash> so, I've been thinking of holding some classes on the ubuntu desktop as a faster, virus free alternative to Windows
<jeffrash> what do you guys think about that?
<akgraner> jeffrash, where at?
<jeffrash> Concord NC
<akgraner> That would be be cool ..
<akgraner> holstein, guess what?
<jeffrash> There's a place here called Right-Click.
<akgraner> What do you need?  I'm working a 6 week class for 8th graders - it's their computer class - using Natty and Dell netbooks
<jeffrash> They're an Internet cafe and have a training space
<akgraner> GREAT!
<akgraner> Is there anything you need from the team
<akgraner> also do you know about Open Week?
<akgraner> ok since holstein isn't guessing I'll just tell you all - I'm on the Community Council now :-)  I am so excited
<holstein> akgraner: cool
<holstein> i just need to wipe windows here and all would be good ;)
<akgraner> jeffrash, we can add it to the monthly reports just let us know when you kick it off
<jeffrash> ok
<jeffrash> akgraner, very cool.  What does that mean?
<jeffrash> :)
<akgraner> but I think it's a great idea...
<akgraner> jeffrash, honestly I am not sure what that means going forward other than helping with the overall governance of the Ubuntu Community for 2 years
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncil
<jeffrash> do you guys feel ubuntu is getting more or less compatible with your hardware?
<akgraner> more...
<akgraner> have you seen the hardware cert page and the Ubuntu Friendly Program (in beta now) - if not I can get you the links
<akgraner> internalkernel, did you see  - I'm on the CC now :-)
<internalkernel> akgraner: congrats! I just saw that when I checked out G+ for the first time in weeks...
<internalkernel> you are one of 3 ladies on the CC, right?
<akgraner> yeppers :-)
<akgraner> 4 years ago no women, 2 years ago only 1 now we have 3
<akgraner> I think that says a lot for our community! :-)
<internalkernel> nice... Pete's got his work cut out for him... lol... I like strong ladies too  :)
<akgraner> hehe...you are funny
<akgraner> internalkernel, holstein I can't make it tomorrow - Becca has a Band competition in Chesnee, SC
<internalkernel> I try...
<internalkernel> I saw some chatter about Sat - release party?
<internalkernel> I have to drive to Chapel Hill tomorrow, and I leave for SF next week...
<akgraner> and since I am one of the Band Booster Board Members  - I gotta go...
<akgraner> try saying that 2 times fast
<internalkernel> BBBM
<internalkernel> BBBM
<internalkernel> there...
<internalkernel> wasn't so bad
<akgraner> internalkernel, is your schedule picking up?
<akgraner> haha
<internalkernel> actually, it's starting to slow down... I just got home from San Antonio last night... after SF Ill be around for a bit
<akgraner> ahh ok
<akgraner> so slow til Feb?
<internalkernel> pretty much, but  my consulting has been picking up...
<internalkernel> but that's easy for me to schedule since I can do it from home
<akgraner> oh cool
<akgraner> that's exciting for you  - happy to hear it
<internalkernel> thanks... I've been working on building that for a while now...
<akgraner> yeah  - I just updated my resume - and sending it out
<internalkernel> well, you've got your name on a several large ticket items... aside from the CC, there's the Book and the mag you write for...
<internalkernel> that's gotta be worth something on a resume
<akgraner> totally  - I hope
<akgraner> we'll start working on the 7th edition of the book after the 12.04 beta 1
<akgraner> before that  - too many things change
<internalkernel> nice... that book is a big help to beginners...
<internalkernel> I haven't tried oneiric again... not since the last #failure
<internalkernel> Im actually running Mint at the moment since they kept Gnome2 and a working version of Compiz...
<internalkernel> Ill try it again in a month or two... I want the dust to settle... but for the record, this is the _first_ time I have been unable to use the beta...
<akgraner> internalkernel, lubuntu is cool too
<internalkernel> lol... that was my first fallback...
<internalkernel> The installer died due  to some 2 year old bug...
<internalkernel> it was awesome...
<internalkernel> I had to install Xubuntu, then Lubuntu on top of it... but, the bottom line, they were all broken...
<internalkernel> It was fine... if you didn't change anything... used the defaults
<akgraner> ahh ok
<internalkernel> but when I install CCSM to configure compiz... it would break compiz completely...
<akgraner> yeah you mentioned that
<internalkernel> do you know what happens when you log in and compiz is broken?
<internalkernel> nothing... absolutely... nothing... it's awesome.
<akgraner> haha
<internalkernel> I like so much of the new design, and it felt like they cleaned up the interface quite a bit...
<internalkernel> even though Nautilus is now as ugly as SquirrelMail
<internalkernel> but, I need _my_ tweaks... it's my methodology that makes my system productive...
<internalkernel> for me of course...
<akgraner> I know when I installed the beta I had to fix my desktop
<internalkernel> I expect that from a beta...
<akgraner> I had to run  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<akgraner> that fixed a lot of crap for me
<internalkernel> I was prepared for some brokenness... some gnashing of teeth... but three days later - when I boot my system up and nothing works again... I'm done.
<akgraner> totally
<internalkernel> yeah... you know me, not only am I hard to please, I'm also very particular...
<akgraner> I am learning how to set up my own server at UDS - jcastro is going to show me
<internalkernel> nice!
<internalkernel> can I get in on that class? :D
<akgraner> I tried out Ubuntu in the Cloud - their wordpress instance on Amazon
<internalkernel> I saw that post too...
<akgraner> and jcastro was like dude I can show you how to do that with bare metal
<internalkernel> you might want to check out ownCloud
<internalkernel> lol
<internalkernel> ownCloud is really effin cool and the project has a lot of activity going on right now
<akgraner> I need to learn more...so I understand what the heck I am doing
<internalkernel> its like... Ubuntu One but you can install it on your own server
<internalkernel> haha... learn to love the terminal!
<internalkernel> Hey I gotta run... I need to kill the power in the house for a bit... :/
<akgraner> laters
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-10-15
<holstein> akgraner: i voted for you i think :)
<akgraner> holstein, awww thank you...
<holstein> akgraner: you around?
<holstein> i have some ubuntustudio questions
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-10-16
<jeffrash> Anyone played with the Asus UX21 or UX31 yet?
<jeffrash> http://zenbook.asus.com/
<holstein> asus recommends windows 7 :/
<jeffrash> I know
<holstein> no more new machines with windows on them
<jeffrash> I was thinking of Ubuntu 11.10 on it
<holstein> period
<holstein> im not buying windows anymore
<holstein> i dont care if im wiping it off
<holstein> i should have to pay a bit more to *not* get windows
<jeffrash> It the hardware I'm interested in
<holstein> im going to vote with my wallet
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> me too, but not *that* interested
<jeffrash> Agreed
<holstein> maybe they get one over at system 76 :)
<holstein> or something like it
<holstein> jeffrash: looks slick
<jeffrash> Here's a review on it
<jeffrash> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/gadgetreviews/asus-zenbook-ux21-and-ux31-arrive-october-12-first-look/27880
<jeffrash> got to run
<holstein> jeffrash: o/
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-10-08
<Nivex> Does ext4 now detect SSD and enable TRIM (discard), or does that still have to be done manually?
<Nivex> ah, still off by default, but you can use tune2fs to enable it per fs instead of mucking about with fstab
<Nivex> oooh... never knew about fstrim
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-10-09
<billf> Nivex: I didn't know about that - but then I don't have SSD yet :-(  https://sites.google.com/site/lightrush/random-1/howtoconfigureext4toenabletrimforssdsonubuntu
<Nivex> One of the articles said performance can actually degrade with TRIM in some instances, especially when a bunch of deletes are going on
<Nivex> I was kind of liking his suggestion of dropping fstrim in something like a cron.weekly
<billf> I want to know where btrfs is at these days
<holstein> i think btrfs is better al the time
<holstein> all*
<holstein> i want zfs :)
<holstein> i want to try f2fs too http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE5OTY
<billf> this might be a dumb question, which fs can checksum the file and periodically recheck the crc to detect bitrot ?
<holstein> zfs has some nice features i would like to have
<holstein> billf: any of these on an open system can, if you care to implement it
<billf> yeah, of course.
<holstein> does a 1 "rot" into a 0 ;)
<holstein> or the other way around?
<holstein> i dont think my hardware is smart enough to "rot"
<billf> depends on the media type. flash generally rots to a '1'
<billf> I need to try out git-annex http://git-annex.branchable.com/git-annex/
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-10-11
<froopy> jkasdfk
<froopy> adsf
<froopy> sadfasdfsdfasdjfh
#ubuntu-us-nc 2013-10-07
<Nivex> any release party plans?
<Chat8597> Hey
<Chat8597> Hey
<Chat8597> Hey
#ubuntu-us-nc 2014-10-08
<NegativeFlare> hmph
<NegativeFlare> So they DO have a loco team for NC :D
<holstein> NegativeFlare: they?
<holstein> NegativeFlare: its a community.. if you want to have a loco team, you can
<NegativeFlare> Oh I know that. I just didn't know if you guys were still active :P
<holstein> NegativeFlare: hasnt been active for a while.. are you in NC?
<NegativeFlare> Mhm, Hickory Area
<NegativeFlare> Rhodhiss to be exact.
<holstein> i play over in hickory all the time
<holstein> at the hickory taproom
<holstein> and other places.. but the taproom is a regular thing
#ubuntu-us-nc 2015-10-10
<twizzey> Hey everyone. How's your day?
